# Flamenco guitar lessons Toronto RD.



## rubendiaz (Jun 23, 2009)

Ole tu y yo 
This is my new composition in buleria style,for next record!
http://www.rdiaz.org/rdvideo86.html
and here are the chords
http://www.rdiaz.org/rdvideo85.html
Tell me if you enjoy it!

your friend 
Ruben Diaz
[email protected]


----------

